# Barry's Tricopherous.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Barry's tricopherous became one of the most popular hair and skin product sold. Sales started in the mid 1800's and is still available today! Here is a iridescence sharp open pontiled bottle with pictures of an advertisement card for the same product, Enjoy everyone.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Dec 13, 2020)

The  iridescence on that bottle makes it even cooler


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2020)

Iridescence is the icing on the cake so to speak, thanks for the comments. Very common, if it wasn't for the color I would not have posted it. I mean how many Barry's threads do we need? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Dec 13, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Barry's tricopherous became one of the most popular hair and skin product sold. Sales started in the mid 1800's and is still available today! Here is a iridescence sharp open pontiled bottle with pictures of an advertisement card for the same product, Enjoy everyone.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Man what a beauty- to me that’s the jackpot. Like finding a precious opal. Only time and the earth can produce that. How lucky you are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

